# Guanella Pass paved?



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello:

I heard that some pavement work has been done on Guanella Pass on the Georgetown side and I'm thinking of trying it on Saturday. Is the road completely paved from Georgetown up to the top to the pass? Is there a shoulder at least in the steeper parts? 

Thanks for any info or comments.

Chris


----------



## lokidude (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,
Rode Guanella Pass today. The road is fantastic, better than the majority of city roads around here. Completely paved over the top of the pass. There is somewhat of a shoulder, although there is very little traffic up there you shouldnt have to worry about it. Bring a long sleeved jersey for the descent as it can be rather chilly at the top. It really is a great ride.
Let me know if you have any other questions.
Chris S.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

- Guanella Pass Hill Climb

I posted this long ago but it apparently didn't stick.

Anyway, you can check out the link.


----------



## Hosscyclist (Jul 31, 2009)

I "raced" the GP Hill climb a few weeks ago. The road is butta, and there ain't nothing betta. A fantastic climb, absolutely beautiful. For what it's worth, Team Evergreen Bicycle Club is riding from Bergen Park to Guanella Pass Sunday. Rides are open to all. Google Team Evergreen and you'll find the calendar.


----------



## OGWGFIWRT (May 22, 2010)

I take it that the Grant side is still unpaved?


----------



## Hosscyclist (Jul 31, 2009)

Haven't ridden from that side, but my understanding is that it remains unpaved. Rode from 
Georgetown last week, and it was smooth as butta. Longer and steeper than I remember from just a month earlier, but a terrific climb.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

OGWGFIWRT said:


> I take it that the Grant side is still unpaved?


Paved in places but yold and rotten. Overall, I wouldn't want to drive a car on that stretch. No way I'd take a road bike.


----------

